# Cheese....



## Brian R. VanCise (May 4, 2017)

*Okay, so I am cooking and drinking wine* right now while eating some gouda cheese. 
My curiosity is peaked in wanting to know what other people like in regards to cheese
when they are having some wine? 

Curious minds want to know???


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2017)

Sadly I cannot drink wine...well...I can drink it... but one glass and I turn red, get hot, and go to sleep.

As for Cheese; Dubliner Irish Cheese, Jarlsberg and Swiss. In Norway there were a few cheeses that were great, but I don't know the name of any of them.


----------



## DanT (May 4, 2017)

Blue cheese. The kind that walks.


----------



## CB Jones (May 4, 2017)




----------



## ShortBridge (May 4, 2017)

Classy, but no self respecting Mad Dog drinker would choose Pure Grape over Plum Jubalee.


----------



## CB Jones (May 5, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> Classy, but no self respecting Mad Dog drinker would choose Pure Grape over Plum Jubalee.



The Holy Trinity


----------



## Tames D (May 5, 2017)

I quit drinking, but still enjoy my Provolone.


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2017)

Cheeses, oh God, don't get me started. I don't know a lot about the details concerning the making of cheese, but I love trying all kinds of cheese, both in eating as well as in cooking with.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The Holy Trinity


 Those are the drinks where your body says , ok everybody out, two exits, no waiting!
Some drunks like to feel high class..._could you please put my wine in your refrigerating receptical  until it reaches 35 degrees,,I'll be waiting  outside ,Wizzing on your doorway.
(Robin Williams)_


----------



## ShortBridge (May 5, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The Holy Trinity



I will Copp to having partaken in each of these illustrious beverages in my misguided youth. At this point, I find it more efficient to just get kicked in the head. Similar result either way.

As for cheese...I have a long list of things I absolutely love and a very short list of things I don't. Generally the stinkier the better. Unpasturized Camenbert makes me very happy, for example. But, so does a hard Irish or a Colby/jack.

I'm not a big fan of mixing sweet things, like fruit into the cheese making process.


----------



## oaktree (May 5, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Okay, so I am cooking and drinking wine* right now while eating some gouda cheese.
> My curiosity is peaked in wanting to know what other people like in regards to cheese
> when they are having some wine?
> 
> Curious minds want to know???


Depends what wine. If it's a wine with more tannins I want a stronger cheese a lighter or white I want a lighter cheese. Scotch or bourbon a woman


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 5, 2017)

My tastes are plebeian.  I don't really care for wine, although I will drink it on occasion if it's offered.  I prefer Guinness for beer, or Negra Modelo, but I'll drink just about any kind of beer.  I like Jack Daniels.  I like many different kinds of cheeses, but I eat a sliced turkey breast with provolone and BBQ sauce sandwich for lunch every day.  Just finishing that now.  I like cheese curds and string cheese too.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2017)

Our local cheeses Wensleydale and Swaledale are wonderful. Up the road from us is the Wensleydale Creamery  you go in and can watch it being made but better still is this huge room where you can try all the cheeses they make and they do a lot of variations on the original.Yorkshire Wensleydale Cheese - Wensleydale Creamery  Not much wine is drunk with it though, usually beer from local breweries, Ales in the Dales


----------



## Flatfish (May 5, 2017)

Not a fan of regular gouda but I enjoy aged gouda, the older the better. If I feel like something mild Jarlsberg is nice. If I want more spice, swiss or gruyere, but my favorite cheeses are sheep milk cheeses like Manchego or my all time favorite but hard to find around here, Etorki.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Our local cheeses Wensleydale and Swaledale are wonderful. Up the road from us is the Wensleydale Creamery  you go in and can watch it being made but better still is this huge room where you can try all the cheeses they make and they do a lot of variations on the original.Yorkshire Wensleydale Cheese - Wensleydale Creamery  Not much wine is drunk with it though, usually beer from local breweries, Ales in the Dales



You know I have to put this video up here.


----------



## Tez3 (May 5, 2017)

Have you seen the Wallace and Gromit films? They are brilliant.

Wallace and Gromit


----------



## JP3 (May 13, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Okay, so I am cooking and drinking wine* right now while eating some gouda cheese.
> My curiosity is peaked in wanting to know what other people like in regards to cheese
> when they are having some wine?
> 
> Curious minds want to know???


Here is the summation of what I know about wine.

It is usually red, when it's not white. It actually looks neither color, but whatever.

My wife prefers Pinot Noir, when she doesn't prefer Shiraz.  When she doesn't prefer Shiraz, she prefers Merlot. Roll the dice, and one out of three times you'll get the pleased smile, the other two times you get "that" look.

Manchego cheese is where I'm at, though I love a good cheese plate.


----------

